# Deer Hair



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just have a question for everyone. My buddy and I were at his property in southern Ohio bowhunting last week. Someone placed deer hair in a perfect circle around the base of the tree his ladder stand is on. Alot of the hair had small pieces of meat and skin attached. What would be the reason for this? To attract or scare them off? We've never heard of anything like this. We're thinking it is the goofball living next to his property that hunts on my buddys property when we're not around.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WTF??? Why do people do this kind of stuff? I wouldn't worry about any effects on your hunting. I've killed deer within mere feet of a gut pile numerous times. I don't think it bothers them. Not sure why someone would do that though, other than to try and discourage you from hunting there but if it's private property and they aren't suppose to be there you would think they would be a little less conspicuous right? I'm dumbfounded man, I really don't know what to say.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I think it's obvious that whomever used your friends stand and shot a deer. This is thier own way of letting him know what he missed. People need to start respecting others property. Brush it away and kill a big one .:!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

ramfan said:


> I think it's obvious that whomever used your friends stand and shot a deer. This is thier own way of letting him know what he missed. People need to start respecting others property. Brush it away and kill a big one .:!


We thought of that too. This is the same idiot that a couple years ago called the game warden on my buddy during spring turkey season. He thought my buddy killed one of his domestic turkeys. When the game warden showed up, he found my buddy in his spot in the woods. Game warden found a piece of a corn cob from the previous fall lodged in a tree branch above him. My buddy didn't even know it was there and there was no corn on it. He got cited for hunting turkey over bait! What comes around goes around!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

mpd5094 said:


> We thought of that too. This is the same idiot that a couple years ago called the game warden on my buddy during spring turkey season. He thought my buddy killed one of his domestic turkeys. When the game warden showed up, he found my buddy in his spot in the woods. Game warden found a piece of a corn cob from the previous fall lodged in a tree branch above him. My buddy didn't even know it was there and there was no corn on it. He got cited for hunting turkey over bait! What comes around goes around!


An old corn cob hanging in a tree???? I'm afraid I'd have fought that one all the way! I've never seen a turkey yet that was coordinated enough to pull off eating off an ear of corn that was probably several feet out of reach.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Your guess is as good as mine like stated in previous post I have killed deer around gut piles wich doesnt make any sense either I dont think that the hair would deter deer from coming in at all


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It won't change your hunting. Keep a nose out for strange odors though - in case he dumps chemicals around your hunting area.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I've heard of peta placing people hair from barber shops around stands to scare people away....


----------



## tbarnby (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't worry about it scaring deer away. I was reading, I believe in Fur Fish Game, a few years ago, about a university that did a study. The placed trail cams around deer gut piles to see if it would scare deer away. Believe it or not, the deer seemed to actually be _attracted by them. Again, it's been awhile, but if memory serves, deer were more common at the piles than even coyotes, and second only to ***** and bear (where the bear were present in suitable numbers for sustained harvest). I echo the other responses...seems as if these guys were simply trying to agitate. As for game wardens and baiting...tread lightly...I follow ALL the rules, but sometimes that is not good enough. I've never personally had an issue, but I have heard stories...from both sides. Just so happens that my great uncle was head of Game and Fish for a southern state. Head honcho. By his own admition (without any prying on my part) they would commonly carry that "yellow call" into the woods with them. If they found somebody they wanted to bust, whatever the reason, the warden would pull some of the corn out of their pocket and claim they picked it up on the way in. I am not trying to start anything here, as I respect Mr. Greenman's authority. All I am trying to say is not to give them ANY reason to suspect you of ANYTHING._


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I think it was the goofball next door telling you he had been there while you were away and letting you know he had killed a deer on your buddys property. The hair and meat will not scare them away. I have seen too many deer around gut piles before to believe a little hair and hide is going to scare them off. Just keep an eye out for him.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Forgot to mention that during the youth gun season, my buddies were at this property and noticed a deer tail pinned to the back of the tree. That's real classy! Guess some smart $#% was letting us know he shot a deer from this stand.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Could've been worse. We usually hang the bucks "jewels" from each others camper doors to rub it in that you got a buck!


----------

